# Sweeteners?????



## cakiejewell (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi folks! Hope your all doing good?

I wanted to ask you guys what your thoughts on sweeteners are?

I recently swapped from candarel to kruger aspartame due to being told that sweeteners are carcinogenic and as the candarel was the same type as the sweetener in the squash that I drink I should try to reduce the carcinogenic effect by using a different sort in my hot drinks.

Now I am seeing a lot of advertisements about a product called stevia, a naturally derived sweetener... so I'm considering switching again?

I'm wondering if the stevia is still carcinogenic or not and also what it tastes like? I used to have saccharin when I was little which was FOUL! So if its anything like that then I'll give it a swerve! lol!

So yeah I'm curious what other people use? Your advice/thoughts would be very much appreciated. Ta!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2012)

I seem to remember reading that the carcinogenic link is spurious and unproven, either that or you'd have to eat it by the bucket load:

http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/aspartame.asp


----------



## cakiejewell (Apr 15, 2012)

It was advice given by the DSN and the dietician who attended the DAFNE course I went on last year? So I just did as I was told. 

I drink lots and lots of coffee. And at the time I was having 6 sweeteners per coffee! EEEK! I've managed to half that amount now thankfully! And I'm trying to get the number of cups I drink a day reduced as well.

I also drink an awful lots of squash and I make it really strong. 

I'll have to do a bit more research I guess, if I can ignore what I was told that's fab! One less thing to worry about is all good in my book!!


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sweetex is as good as any.

If there were any proven links, even in quantity, they would have to put warnings on the products or withdraw them.

Some research is 'sponsored' or has vested interests. I would imagine the tobacco industry could fund research that would show smoking is good for you.

Rob


----------



## MeanMom (Apr 15, 2012)

Cake - you may like to read my post and the link from earlier today

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=27325

Looks like we were thinking the same thoughts today!


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 15, 2012)

I only use a sweetener in coffee and only then if I have some. You dont need artificial sweeteners. Things are so much better without the sweeteners. Tea is fantastic without sugar.


----------



## cakiejewell (Apr 16, 2012)

Your right, I don't need it but I do like it! After giving up so much food that I enjoy, not because I'm a Diabetic but in order to lose weight this is one thing I'd like to keep using.
But obviously it isn't worth it in itself if it presents some form of risk? Hope that makes sense!?


----------



## ando (May 9, 2012)

I was always recommended Sweetex, but there are always stories about keeping away from all sweeteners.
Presumably it's a moderation thing.


----------



## Robster65 (May 9, 2012)

You might find this useful to read. It's a roundup of cancer studies on artificial sweeteners in the US.

http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/Risk/artificial-sweeteners

I would personally trust these studies and reports. 

Rob


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 9, 2012)

Cakiejewell...

When I was diagnosed with diabetes, I cried my heart out because because I never thought I enjoy another coffee again as no more sugar and I hated the bitter after taste of the then available sweeteners....

It took a couple weeks to get used to the non-sugar coffee but I did get used to it, so much that now I can smell if sugar has been added to a cup, and if I drink it it's vile to say the least and makes me feel sick as a dog after only a couple of sips...

There are a couple of tricks you can try that might help you to adjust...  Play around with the brands, if you drink a standard coffee, try one of the milder/mellow roasts which come across slightly sweeter...

There's been a lot of outcry's concerning various sweeteners..  Apart from the carcinogenic side of it, another one was a linkage going around between sweeteners and illnesses such as ME etc....  Claims of I was crippled and wheel chaired bound until I stopped swinging 20 bottle of diet fizz, now I can walk

Until recently Stiva was banned in this country for food use...  Mind you one got to ask themselves do they really want to be adding to their food and/or drink an item that is also found in items, such as shoe polish!


----------

